# Stick Bugs local to Ontario Canada.



## Malhavoc's (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, I install pools for a living lately, and one of the houses I've been working on has a large creek in the backyard and several trees. This morning I found two Stick Bugs (phasmids?) clinging to the side of the fresh steel wall, and promtly rescued them from being splatted by a 300 pound pool liner...I brought them home, theres two, one about 4 inches and one about 3and a half the large one is missing a front leg (but it seems to be an older injury and well since healed) so I decided to inquire of possible species (I can supply picture but not till this up coming weekend) and what kind of habbit it would need if I choose to keep them, and possible feeding regiment?>


----------



## insect714 (Aug 23, 2006)

you can try to fed them Blackberry or raspberry leaves, Ivy and rose leaves work with a lot of species also...As for a habitat you can use about any container that they have room to move about in.  And I would suggest misting once a week.  Basicly just mimic the area in which they were found


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you for the reply I hope to Id them, any sexing or can they..what is it..A sexual? I found them with Oak maple some other trees, and some time of berry vine nearbye.


----------



## kelvinychen (Aug 26, 2006)

A possible species is the Northern Walking Stick (_Diapheromera fermorata_) When keeping it, be sure to provide lots of climbing space because walking sticks are arboreal insects. They'll eat rose, oak, and apple leaves. Generally people use bramble for most phasmids...


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 26, 2006)

Bramble? Im new to these lil aliens, whats bramble? and where can I get it?


----------

